# 12W4D nub shot GENDER UPDATE!



## chelsealynnb

Hey everyone, I already made a thread but I'm going to make a new one because I found ways to edit my photos to make them more clear. My nub shots are from 12 weeks 4 days (that's what the baby was measuring but I was actually 13 weeks at the time). The tech said girl possibly :shrug: and I put the picture on Strictly Nub Theory Facebook page and all the experts say girl. I'm REALLY hoping for a girl as I already have 3 boys. I find out Saturday Jan 16th! What do you all think? People have also said my nub is kind of tricky. All opinions appreciated! I've been going nuts I think I've looked at my pictures about 500 times! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here is the original picture (sorry I can't figure out how to upload multiple pics onto one post)
 



Attached Files:







baby4.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## chelsealynnb

and lastly, here is mine compared to the only nub I can find that looks similar to mine (and it's a girl :flower: )
 



Attached Files:







nubcomparison.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Becyboo__x

First instinct is boy .. 
But I can't see a nub etc


----------



## biscuits104

Your baby reminds me of my baby, and she's all girl. Make sure you update after Saturday! :) <3


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl, have you tried ingender?


----------



## chelsealynnb

winterbabies3 said:


> Girl, have you tried ingender?

Yes, they said girl


----------



## CharCharxxx

Girl girl girl! Definitely! X


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I know I commented on your others thread and said I wasn't sure but I see a nub pop up like this the other day, I think it was Ingender, it turned out to be a girl :)


----------



## madseasons

:pink: :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

One more day!! Find out tomorrow morning &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904; any more guesses? I'll update ASAP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Its a girl!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## nickyb

Congrats so pleased for you :kiss:


----------



## ABarro

Awe yay!!! Congratulations!!! So exciting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

